# Bathtube-Modell and pictures



## viereka (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello,
I have build an bathtube car from lasercut parts. I have draw the parts on my computer.










And now i will painting this modell, but I dont now, how ??
Can you help me with railroad-pictures from bathtube?

Thanks an best regards

Hans-Jürgen


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Hans, 
That is not really a 'Bathtub Gondola' - the reason is the bottom does not have the sides curved under the normal position of the deck. bathtubs are only rotary tipped they have no bottom doors to empty them. Your model looks more like a wood chip car I think. 

You may have become confused the name for the gons is 'Bathtub' try 'Bathtub gondolas' as a search in Google and there are some there, use 'images' rather than 'the web' will give you a greater choice fast. 

As general rule is black or plain silver, the black would be used more for coal I would think. The following link is a video of a Norfolk & Western train - at about 5 minutes into it there are some bathtubs in the train, look near rail level to see the signature curved shape of a Bathtub' (I think that is done to stop the coal freezing in sharp corners and to stop corrosion. 

http://vimeo.com/groups/trains/videos/1561786 

The colored end is I think something to do with a rotary coupler (at that end) 

For the woodchip versions also put that into Google; they can be very deep cars - as woodchips are very light, (except when wet!).


----------



## viereka (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello Peter,
thank you for the answer.
The video is great and the train sooooooooo long
I have found this picture to my gondola but I find the colours an the railroad not so good.
cu
Hans-Jürgen


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey, you still did a great job on the model...


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

How about green paint? 

http://naphotos.nerail.org/showpic/?2007072212002727446.jpg 

or perhaps basic brown... 

http://naphotos.nerail.org/showpic/?200302230855351911.jpg 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## NFLDRailway (Apr 10, 2008)

Iam looking at building a High side rotary gondola similar to what you have here pictured as a model and in the picture. My question is how you plan on making the parts. Could you provide a little more detail. I have drawings from model railroader for the cp 105 ton rotary dump gondola, that happen to be either side of the sultran car pictured.

Sean
NFLD Railway
Ottawa Division


----------



## viereka (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello,

and here is the last step...The Decals.










Bye
Hans-Jürgen


----------



## cvngrr (Apr 28, 2008)

What program did you draw the parts in? Did you have them laser cut somewhere? Could you post the drawing files online?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice modelling.

I thought I had seen this before, then I remembered:


http://www.buntbahn.de/modellbau/viewtopic.php?t=8604


----------



## viereka (Feb 27, 2008)

Posted By cvngrr on 05/23/2009 5:50 PM
What program did you draw the parts in? Did you have them laser cut somewhere? Could you post the drawing files online? 



Hello,
i`m use the programm Auto-CAD LT 2000 and Autodesk Inventor10.
Ich can you send the drawings but you send me an mail about this forum. I have the drawings in dxf and dwg format, but I dont no, how can I post the drawings in the forum.
The modell is ready and is working. Here is an picture from the modell in a train









.
This is the garden-railroad from my gardenfriend bernd

And here e picture from the next modell but it ist not really. It is a 3-D-drawing and in the next time the laser cut the parts








And here is a video from the train
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsMZM0-1OT4

Sorry, I understand not the form from this post with a lots of "quote"....

Best regards

Hans-Jürgen


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice car , and great layout in the video , nice .


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Hans, great Gon! I also like how realistic the scenery is in your picture


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice model! 

Can I be nosey and ask who is doing your laser cutting?


----------



## Harald_Brosch (Jun 6, 2008)

>>Can I be nosey and ask who is doing your laser cutting?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Definitely a cool looking car. Well done. Later RJD


----------



## NFLDRailway (Apr 10, 2008)

I would like a copy of the autocad file. I would also know what equipment you do your cutting with. How much would it cost to get your own. I plan on only using styrene. I still have to find time to try making moulds and the like. There area a few cars of which I have drawings from model rail mags. I'd like to cut the parts for them if posssible. Perhaps make my own C&C Machine.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice website H-J (http://www.vierekas-eisenbahnseiten.de/Gartenbahnuebersichtsseite.htm), even if I don't speak German. Very nice job on the Mason Bogie - 










How does the modern CSX rolling stock fit in with the rest? 











-Brian


----------



## Harald_Brosch (Jun 6, 2008)

... would also know what equipment you do your cutting with...
--a laser with 2000 watt 


... How much would it cost to get your own. 
--small Laser with 60 Watt is some 30.000 Euro 


...I plan on only using styrene. 
--don´t runs on small laser - you need 800 to 2000 watts for a good result

Such a laser is much, much more expencive

... working with a milling machine is much less expencive, working with styrene

Bye

Harald


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

hi,
the secret ist, there a two layouts. one is vierekas the other is mine.
hans jürgen built the mason boogie and he prefer the old time scene,

mine is modern version where the foto comes from.
regards

bernd


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Ich arbeite fur CSX aber Mein Hause Zug ist Conrail ;-) Ich finde dein video sehr gern, Danke. 

-Will


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

thank you for the flowers, as we say in germany.
later,in two month we will make some more of the gons about 10 piece
then i will have a whole csx train

bernd


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the files as well. Now to find some one to cut them for me.....


Chas


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

if somebody wants the files too, please write to [email protected]

and copy this and sent it


bitte senden sie mir die dateien des bathtube modells


----------



## viereka (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello,
here the first car







and the second car









by
Hans-Jürgen


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

Hans, 

BEAUTIFUL!


----------

